# I do like this skirt.....



## nailenvyuser (Apr 19, 2011)

http://uk.tommy.com/Hilfiger-Denim/Dixie-Leather-Skirt/1651618103,en_GB,pd.html#!size%3DL%26color%3D78_TOMMY_BLACK

What top would you get with it?


----------



## hellokomrade (Apr 19, 2011)

​  ​ I think black leather looks best with something light and feminine, like this pairing on Lauren Conrad. I think also a simple white v neck and a light denim jacket would also be nice. For me, the important thing would be to keep the other elements much lighter in texture and color since the leather is so heavy and dark. ​


----------



## apioollk20 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks so sexy.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 22, 2011)

Oo. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cute, casual and edgy! 

Flats dress it down, while bright colors make it youthful and not dated! A demure top contrasts with the "rock'in" leather and covers the top half, while the short skirts shows off your legs!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

i agree with dream, it's a blck skirt so you could wear anything with it really


----------



## apioollk20 (May 5, 2011)

Cute, casual and edgy!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 10, 2011)

This skirt looks awesome!

I would too pair it with either something light/feminine oooor animal print!


----------

